# Free plants - pickup in Arlington or Farmers Branch



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Got a bucket of plants to give away. Mostly brazilian pennywort, microswords, some larger swords, some cabomba, some other things I might not be thinking of right now. All extremely healthy, shoot me an email if you want to drop by tomorrow at [email protected]


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

all plants have been spoken for.


----------

